# Naruto 419 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 419 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2008)

*real spoiler:*
昨日剃ったばっかだから整ってるぜw

バレはペインが木の葉国内に突撃開始
小南は外で監視役

木の葉で暴れ始める
場面変わり雷影達がお話(ビーが心配だお……みたいな感じ)


また場面は変わり暁アジト
八尾体から抜く途中いきなりビーの体が蛸足になる
そのまま蛸足が外に落ちる
きさめ「……サスケ君…ヘマしたようですね」

外
蛸足からビーが出てくる
脱出成功して八尾とビー二人でお話

ビーはこれから演歌歌手になるそうです

終わり
画バレはまっててね 
*hachibi is alive*

*another bit by the spoiler guy:*

八尾「脱出できてよかったけど足たくさんなくなったよ(?・ω・`)」
ビー「ドンマイ!また生えるから平気だろ」
八尾「あとその口調うざい」
ビー「なら演歌だな。まずはこれからサブちゃん先生に会いに行こう!……先生を知らないのか?演歌のうまい忍だよ!いや~里からも出れたし一石二鳥だね」
って流れです

ビーはどうやら強いから里に縛られていてどうにか里を抜け出したかったらしいです


----------



## Seishin (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks vered 

here uploaded at Tinypic


----------



## Sho (Oct 1, 2008)

昨日剃ったばっかだから整ってるぜｗ
Just shaved myself yesterday, so I'm lookin' fresh to death (lol)

バレはペインが木の葉国内に突撃開始
Spoiler is Pain beginning his assault within Konoha's borders

小南は外で監視役
Konan monitors the outside

木の葉で暴れ始める
He begins tearing the place up

場面変わり雷影達がお話(ビーが心配だお……みたいな感じ)
Scene changes to the Raikage and his group talking (mainly about how worried he is about Bee)

また場面は変わり暁アジト
Another scene change to the Akatsuki hideout

八尾体から抜く途中いきなりビーの体が蛸足になる
Bee's body suddenly turns into an octopus tentacle as they're extracting the 8-tails from him

そのまま蛸足が外に落ちる
The octopus tentacle falls there to the outside

きさめ「……サスケ君…ヘマしたようですね」
Kisame: ...Seems that Sasuke-kun slipped up."

外
Outside

蛸足からビーが出てくる
Bee comes out of the octopus tentacle

脱出成功して八尾とビー二人でお話
Successfully escaping, Bee has a talk with the 8-tails

ビーはこれから演歌歌手になるそうです
Bee says that he'll be an enka singer from now on.

終わり
End

Text from vered:

八尾「脱出できてよかったけど足たくさんなくなったよ(´・ω・｀)」
8-tails: Glad we escaped, but I lost a lot of 'legs'.

ビー「ドンマイ！また生えるから平気だろ」
Bee: "Nevermind that!  It'll just grow back so you should be cool." 

八尾「あとその口調うざい」
8-tails: Your annoying tone remains.

ビー「なら演歌だな。まずはこれからサブちゃん先生に会いに行こう！……先生を知らないのか？演歌のうまい 忍だよ！いや～里からも出れたし一石二鳥だね」
って流れです
Bee starts saying things like: "Enka* it is then.  First thing I'll go meet up with is **Subby-sensei! (trans note: short for "substitute")  ...No doubt a shinobi who's good at enka!  Hm, don't know of the sensei?  Wait.. getting out of the village would kill two birds with one stone."

ビーはどうやら強いから里に縛られていてどうにか里を抜け出したかったらしいです
Apparently since Bee is strong, he's been bounded to the village, so he's been wanting to leave it if he could manage it."

*enka- Japanese folk music
**not really clear if he's talking about a specific person or a random substitute teacher


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2008)

*the spoiler guy answeres some questions i think:*


A.今ジャンプ手元に無いんだけど確かブラザーはまだ俺が暁に捕まってると思ってるからこのまま旅しても問題ないやん！ 問題 とか言ってた気が 


あと八尾を体から出すのに人がいないから大変だってきさめさんか誰かが言ってました 

Q.後、真ん中の奴 火影殿って、雷影からの手紙かな？火影A.雷影がこれから出す手紙ですね A. 

あとかるい達も３コマくらい出ます この三人はビーの弟子だったみたい 
Q.質問なんだが封印中に逃げた蛸足がキラービーだったのかそれともサスケに切られた方の蛸足がキラービーだったのか分かるか？ 蛸
A.海か川に逃げた後とっさの判断だが危なかったとか言ってるから多分前者かと 危


----------



## Sho (Oct 1, 2008)

Q.画バレではブラザーがどうとかこうとか言ってるがなんて言ってるんだ？
Q. In the spoiler pics, "Brother" (trans note: 2ch's nickname for Bee) is saying a bunch of stuff there.  What's he saying?

A.今ジャンプ手元に無いんだけど確かブラザーはまだ俺が暁に捕まってると思ってるからこのまま旅しても問題ないやん！とか言ってた気が
A. I don't have JUMP on me right now, but if I remember correctly, Brother (Bee) is thinking "Man, Akatsuki's still holding on to me", so he's going like, "It's no biggie if I take a trip while I'm out!" 

あと八尾を体から出すのに人がいないから大変だってきさめさんか誰かが言ってました
Later on, there's no person there to take the 8-tails from, so someone- could be Kisame-san- says, "Oh man"

Q.後、真ん中の奴 火影殿って、雷影からの手紙かな？
Q. Later, about the guy in the middle - the Hokage-guardsman- is that the letter from the Raikage?

A.雷影がこれから出す手紙ですね
A. It is the letter the Raikage sends out.

あとかるい達も３コマくらい出ます
There's about 3 panels of Karui's team that's left

この三人はビーの弟子だったみたい
These three seem to have been Bee's apprentices.

Q.質問なんだが封印中に逃げた蛸足がキラービーだったのかそれともサスケに切られた方の蛸足がキラービーだったのか分かるか？
Q. Got a question.  Do you know if Killer Bee was the octopus tentacle that got away during the sealing, or was he the tentacle that Sasuke cut?

A.海か川に逃げた後とっさの判断だが危なかったとか言ってるから多分前者かと 
A. After he escaped into the river/sea, it's a moment's judgment but since he was saying stuff like how dangerous it was, I'm thinking it's probably the former.


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2008)

*just to add one amusing bit

by hattif:




			On the panel with... tentacle flying, Zetsu standing and laughing. That's about the only clear text in the spoiler pics.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Also note that normal Zetsu is laughing, who's side he was on


----------



## Soletuti (Oct 1, 2008)

By my friend:


Kisame: "It seems... Sasuke-kun failed"
Zetsu (white): Hahahaha! It's tentacle.
Zetsu (black): Don't laugh!


Bee: It's Enkaaaaaaaaa!
Bee:........I can go out from the village. I'm free!
Bee: They think I was caught by Akatsuki.
8 tails: Now Raikage fusses.


[last panel]
8 tails: Times may change by now.
Bee: Huh? By my Enka-song?


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2008)

*more important info, posted by Sesha:*



> Dunno if anyone else has adressed it, but I managed to make out the kanji on the first page with Pain, where he apparently summarizes the six paths/realms.
> 
> Yahiko Pain corresponds to the Deva realm (天道, tendō)
> Summoner Pain (in this case, the Girl Pain) corresponds to the Animal realm (畜生道, chikushōdō)
> ...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2008)

Seal around it later on.


----------

